# Deer blinds



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

It’s that time again. Let’s see some of your Creative deer blinds for this season. I’ll start with a couple of ours, I killed a deer out of each one last year. They’re mobile and can be placed almost anywhere


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Only got out of mine once since built many years ago..... still needs finished , but it's functional



















My 60yrd gun feeder


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

MagicMarker said:


> It’s that time again. Let’s see some of your Creative deer blinds for this season. I’ll start with a couple of ours, I killed a deer out of each one last year. They’re mobile and can be placed almost anywhere
> View attachment 476061
> View attachment 476062


Do you just fill those up with corn 1st and let a little out before you get in?

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Here’s a few more of ours


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Built this and a couple of red neck bridges to allow an elderly friend access to a blind. He can walk to the back of the blind and just step in.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

My blind is hidden in there. I have a large blind with shoot thru windows in there. I prefer tree stands however I have started to enjoy the comfort of blinds. It’s nice to be able to move and not be seen.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

This will be my 2nd year hunting with a blind. I have a few tree stands, but bought a blind last year for the cold days where I just get too cold in the stand. I love having the extra wind protection, and a Little Buddy heater to help stay warm. Bought a 2nd blind this year and put it 15 yards away from one of my stands.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

This is our new set up. should be able to see the surrounding area a little better over and around our food plot. Hope to have it all brushed out this weekend.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is my customized 2 man ladder stand that I put up about 5 years ago. I extended in to 19’ tall, put a metal roof on it, fabricated a new larger/wider shooting rail enclosure, carpeted the floor, custom built a new seat cushion, put a wind proof liner around it, and hung burlap over it all. It’s very comfortable for long sits. Its a custom mixture of comfort vs. concealable. It’s very dry and warm. It’s in a reliable rut funnel. I’ve killed several big deer out of it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is an 8’ tall 6’x6’ treated wood platform that I built for an elevated pop up blind stand.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is a wood framed 8’x5’ two person ground blind that is totally brushed in except for 2 murder holes. It is wind and water tight. I can take my kids and have a party in it while deer walk by at 10 yards.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Have a question.I bought a double bull blind last year.4 -5 hundred dollars. A limb fell a put a 90 degree angle hole in the roof.any ideas on how to fix it properly.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

juggerman said:


> Have a question.I bought a double bull blind last year.4 -5 hundred dollars. A limb fell a put a 90 degree angle hole in the roof.any ideas on how to fix it properly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


This worked on one of my blinds. Not sure what the material is on a double bull though. Good luck.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tear mender patched anything , used it all the time on work clothes back then
Tractor supply, maybe rural king ??
I would suggest patching on both sides, when it's warmer 



tear mender adhesive - Google Search


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is a repurposed play house from my back yard that my friend and I turned into a deer blind. It’s 20 some years old, so it’s showing some age. It’s only about 4’ off the ground. It’s warm and dry though with a metal roof and plywood sheeting. It’s plenty big for 2 guys. We’ve killed a heck of a lot deer out of it over the years.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've still got 2 shipping boxes that equipment came in(5x7) with plenty of metal roofing that need to get up the hill , for at least indoor ground blinds for guest ..... wanted to elevate them but??? ..... never know


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Any idea on how much they weigh?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope, the skids are what's the heaviest, the rest are framed 2x4walls with 1/2 plywood ..... my delay is where I want them and whether to elevate or not...


----------



## bearhunter1959 (Aug 1, 2013)

Built this one this fall


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Here is a new one we are just now setting up. Have to brush in and stick the pop up blind on top.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice-are you going to put a “garage” under the platform to park the UTV? I’ve contemplated doing that myself someday.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Muddy said:


> Nice-are you going to put a “garage” under the platform to park the UTV? I’ve contemplated doing that myself someday.


it fits in there perfectly


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Nice-are you going to put a “garage” under the platform to park the UTV? I’ve contemplated doing that myself someday.


Thought about doing that as well and just wrapping the sides in burlap. I’ve got a huge roll of it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My thoughts to under my shooting house..... but the deer don't mind, they walk within feet of the 4 wheeler never paying attention


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I helped a buddy place a new blind in a completely new to us area today.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 495003
> 
> 
> I helped a buddy place a new blind in a completely new to us area today.


Well you did a great job. I can't find it.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Kid fort play house doubles as ...


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

That's quite the "fort playhouse" lucky kids.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

CFIden said:


> That's quite the "fort playhouse" lucky kids.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

basslovers said:


> View attachment 495734


lucky Dad. I would sleep in that damn thing over night.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

jaybird71 said:


> lucky Dad. I would sleep in that damn thing over night.


It is a large playhouse. Great space outside and inside, offering views and shooting lanes in 3 safe directions.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That looks pretty awesome. It looks like you have indoor and outdoor seating options.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Muddy said:


> That looks pretty awesome. It looks like you have indoor and outdoor seating options.


Yes outdoor deck and inside bunks plus two windows and play area. Great views. Deer are used to it, been in place for many years.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks good, but I would open the windows so the deer can get used to the black hole


----------

